# Meca 3x Sept 16th, Reading, Pa.



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey guys and gals 
As promised and just confirmed by Steve Stern, 12 Volt Dave and myself will be hosting a Meca 3x (triple point) event in the Reading Pa area near vanity fair for the people familiar with the area. The area itself has plenty to do with the family as mentioned vanity fair (huge outlet shopping area), restaurants, and etc so feel free to bring them along. This will be an SQ only show ,due to the area we will be in, offering every facet of sq..sound quality...install...rta...and also show and shine!

I will be back with more info including full address for the event later this week. It should be on the meca schedule later this week also.

If competing isnt your thing stop in and check it out to see what it is like to go to a show. for you first timers out there thinking about giving it a go dont let the term triple point show scare you if anything its better because you'll have not only one judges opinion of your system but a total of three ! 

Dave and I will also be discussing one other show date to be announced and the show will be right before finals with the idea of a points grabber for people in need and or a finals tune up ! 

Any questions just ask

Stay tuned


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

sweet


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

The show will be held at this venue called
"The Works"
1109 Bern Road 
Wyomissing, PA 19610

The Works | Geared For Fun

Has a ton of stuff...very family friendly atmosphere 

Stay tuned for more...


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Guys bad news, got a call from dave today and we wont be able to do the 26th of august due to scheduling conflicts with other shows and ability to get judges...
Stay tuned for a new date...same location...will still be a 3x event probably beginning September as a points grabber.....


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

New date will be Sunday 9/16
Location is the same - The works in Wyomissing PA


----------

